# G-Body Rear End Swap



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

i know i've seen cars with grand national rear ends but what all do u have too do too get the g-body rear end too bolt up too the impala mounts, i read that on caprices u have too lengthin the top trailing arms 2.5 inches and grind down the bushings on the lower trailing arms when swapping it too a caprice...but wanted too know how much u had too do for an impala?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 27 2009, 11:52 AM~14314603
> *???
> *



i know they use the ford 9 or the toyota axle...but this is what ive read so far on here...if ur impala has a v8 then use a regal V8 rear end becuz of the gearing

weld two upper mounts with either 2 bananas orr 2 regal trailing upper arms lowers bolt on the same..or you can get rid of the 2 trailing arm scenarios and pick up a wishbone and have that done...


----------



## FatDaddy53 (Oct 16, 2008)

i havnt done a g body to impala swap but i do alot of bombs..........jus get all ur angles measured up first.... pinion,and mounting tabs....measure ur side to side on the wells and frame.... a v6 or v8 g body will work try to get the gear ratio if u can, nationals rear ends wernt that great i knew a guy that raced um. he always ran lincoln axles after 75/80 they tend to whine but fuck were not speed demons.......i would recomend hittin up empire customs for that adjustable impala set up if u do the swap that way u can fine tune it


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2009, 12:00 PM~14314929
> *i know they use the ford 9 or the toyota axle...but this is what ive read so far on here...if ur impala has a v8 then use a regal V8 rear end becuz of the gearing
> 
> weld two upper mounts with either 2 bananas orr 2 regal trailing upper arms lowers bolt on the same..or you can get rid of the 2 trailing arm scenarios and pick up a wishbone and have that done...
> *


cool i already have a wish bone...thanks alot bro im gonna go with a 9 inch later on but money's tight right now and i cant afford to find a 9" then have it shortened and i already have a g-body rear end laying so i figured i'd just use that since i saw them do it on this car...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FatDaddy53_@Jun 27 2009, 12:07 PM~14314961
> *i havnt done a g body to impala swap but i do alot of bombs..........jus get all ur angles measured up first.... pinion,and mounting tabs....measure ur side to side on the wells and frame.... a v6 or v8 g body will work try to get the gear ratio if u can, nationals rear ends wernt that great i knew a guy that raced um. he always ran lincoln axles after 75/80 they tend to whine but fuck were not speed demons.......i would recomend hittin up empire customs for that adjustable impala set up if u do the swap that way u can fine tune it
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2009, 08:45 AM~14305221
> *i know i've seen cars with grand national rear ends but what all do u have too do too get the g-body rear end too bolt up too the impala mounts, i read that on caprices u have too lengthin the top trailing arms 2.5 inches and grind down the bushings on the lower trailing arms when swapping it too a caprice...but wanted too know how much u had too do for an impala?
> *



:nono: :no: :no: don't do it. a wish bone is the ultimate suspension.more versatile just simply a better design and better geometry


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 27 2009, 02:25 PM~14315632
> *:nono:  :no:  :no:  don't do it. a wish bone is the ultimate suspension.more versatile just simply a better design and better geometry
> 
> 
> ...


the reason im not going with the impala rear end is because its too wide for the skirts and 13X7s it'll rub when i lift up the back i still wanna run my skirts thats why im going with g-body...


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 27 2009, 02:25 PM~14315632
> *:nono:  :no:  :no:  don't do it. a wish bone is the ultimate suspension.more versatile just simply a better design and better geometry
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that hyme joint?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Also becareful welding to the cast, I would recomend to build a bridge on top and then weld on the tabs for the wishbone,that connect to the axle tubes. 

Welding to ductile iron isn't the strongest and might fail down the road !!!!!


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

we did this exact swap... a cutlass axle in a 64,, we just removed the lower trailing arm mounts and the upper banana bar mount off the axle and swapped them over to the g body axle... bolted right up and got universal ujoints and driveshaft from big rich(central driveshaft). we run skirts and got like 1 inch of clearance on both sides of skirts... we put the original banana bar on, but were gonna switch to a y-bone after i make it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

cool thanks for the info...


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2009, 01:00 PM~14314929
> *i know they use the ford 9 or the toyota axle...but this is what ive read so far on here...if ur impala has a v8 then use a regal V8 rear end becuz of the gearing
> 
> weld two upper mounts with either 2 bananas orr 2 regal trailing upper arms lowers bolt on the same..or you can get rid of the 2 trailing arm scenarios and pick up a wishbone and have that done...
> *



i have herd that some toyota trucks have disc brakes on the rear end dose any one know what year and model it is?


----------

